# Poti für Knx gesucht



## Lenz (17 März 2017)

Nabend miteinander!

ich teste aktuell Komponenten für meine zukünftige Haussteuerung.
Es läuft eine Wago 750-889 mit knx-Klemme.
Der KNX Bus soll jedoch nur für sehr wenige Komponenten eingesetzt werden.
Das meiste wird über konventionelle Taster in die Steuerung eingebunden. 
Da die Knx-Klemme bereits vorhanden war, habe ich mir einen Hutschienen knx-dimmer (gira 217400) zugelegt.

Die Ansteuerung über die Wago läuft sehr gut und ich bin soweit zufrieden damit.
Bisher wird dieser übers Handy, sowie Tasten angesteuert.

Leider habe ich mir vorher keine Gedanken über die Potis (Drehgeber) gemacht, welche ich als Bedienelement bevorzuge.
Kann mir jemand einen Hersteller oder Typen für (bezahlbare) KNX-Potis nennen?
Aktuell habe ich nur einen von Jung gefunden für den sie aber ~110€ verlangen...
 Ansonsten finde momentan nur Dali Potis, wozu ich aber keine Kommunikationsklemme besitze.
Auch möchte ich ungern noch ein Bussystem (nur für die Potis) einbinden.
Der Preis mit 30-40€ rechnet sich aber schnell, wenn es keine gute knx-Alternative gibt.

Vielen Dank bereits vorab!


----------



## Stero (18 März 2017)

Ein Poti bzw ein klassischer Drehdimmer ist mMn an einer SPS bzw am KNX wenig sinnvoll. Er liefert absolute Werte, was die Einbindung in Szenen (Automatiken) extrem erschwert. Deswegen findet man sowas auch kaum. Besser wäre ein Inkrementalgeber, aber auch da fällt mir grad nur Busch PriOn ein, aber glaub auch jenseits deiner Preisvorstellungen. Evtl. mal in der Bucht gebraucht schauen?
Arbeitest du mit Szenen? Ich hab bei uns beobachtet, dass die gedimmten Lampen eigentlich immer nur zwischen max. 4 Zuständen wechseln: 0%, 100% und je nach Situation ein bis zwei Dimmwerte. Sowas lässt sich doch prima in Szenen abbilden.


----------



## Lenz (18 März 2017)

Ja, ich arbeite mit Szenen.
Jedoch soll auch eine schnelle Verstellung möglich sein, wenn ich z.B. mal eben am Esstisch hoch/runterdimmen möchte.

Aktuell sieht die Programmierung so aus:
- Helligkeit anwählbar über eine der Szenen
- Bei Änderung der Dimmstufe übers Handy  (0..100%) wird diese übernommen.
- weiterhin gibt es 2 Tasten (aktuelle Alternative zum inkrementalgeber).
Bei taste hoch/runter wird zunächst zur nächsten vollen % gedimmt, bei erneutem Tastendruck in 10% Schritten auf/ab.
Der Wert wird natürlich auf der Visu übernommen.

Als Alternative zu den Tasten hatte ich mir an häufig genutzten Stellen (Wohnzimmet+Esstisch) einen inkrementalgeber vorgestellt.
Das hätte z.B. Im Wohnzimmer den Charm, das ich über Tasten die Funktion des inkrementalgebers wechseln kann.
- Esstisch
- Wandlampen
- Farbstimmung
Geht natürlich auch mit Tasten, aber drehen ist schon nett


----------

